# [SOLVED] problem z locale

## ryrych

Witam,

jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, w związku z czym witam Was serdecznie. Przejdę od_razu do problemu.

Na Gentoo migruję od jakiegoś czasu, bo mi się nie śpieszy. Mam problem z wyświetlaniem polskich znaków w plikach. Polskie znaki mogę wpisywać, również w konsoli. Wyświetlane są one również w nazwach plików.

Mój /etc/env.d/02locale

```

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"                                                                                                                            

LC_COLLATE="C"

```

/etc/locale.gen

```

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8                                                                                                 

```

Partycję /home współdzielę z Debianem, która ma takie samo locale i nie ma problemów z polskimi znakami w plikach. Nie ma więc potrzeby konwersji plików na UTF-8.

Co jeszcze muszę zrobić?

pozdrawiam i liczę na odpowiedzi  :Smile: 

Arfrever: OrtografiaLast edited by ryrych on Mon Mar 09, 2009 11:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unK

Ja mam tak i działa.

```
unknown@electronics ~ $ cat /etc/env.d/02locale 

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LESSCHARSET="utf-8"

```

----------

## ryrych

unK: niestety nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## unK

 *ryrych wrote:*   

> jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, w związku z czym witam Was serdecznie. Przejdę odrazu do problemu.
> 
> Na Gentoo migruję od jakiegoś czasu, bo mi się nie śpieszy. Mam problem z wyświetlaniem polskich znaków w plikach. Polskie znaki mogę wpisywać, również w konsoli. Wyświetlane są one również w nazwach plików.

 

Eee, no to jak jest w końcu?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *unK wrote:*   

>  *ryrych wrote:*   jest to mój pierwszy post na tym forum, w związku z czym witam Was serdecznie. Przejdę odrazu do problemu.
> 
> Na Gentoo migruję od jakiegoś czasu, bo mi się nie śpieszy. Mam problem z wyświetlaniem polskich znaków w plikach. Polskie znaki mogę wpisywać, również w konsoli. Wyświetlane są one również w nazwach plików. 
> 
> Eee, no to jak jest w końcu?

 

```
$ ls

zażółć

$ cat zażółć

za¿ó³æ
```

Pewnie tak.

----------

## ryrych

lazy_bum Oto mi chodziło, ale dzięki Tobie sprawdziłem to w konsoli i donoszę co nastpuje

```

gentoo tlumaczenia # ls artykuły/   

                                                           

Kpackagekit                  nakłanianie_ludzi_na_FLOSS3~  w _obronie_piractwa~               w_obronie_ubuntu

nakłanianie_ludzi_na_FLOSS3  w _obronie_piractwa           w_obronie_piractwa-poprawione.odt      

            

gentoo tlumaczenia # cd artykuły/

gentoo artykuły # cat nakłanianie_ludzi_na_FLOSS3

Jak zdobywać zwolenników Wolnego Oprogramowania wśród ludzi, którym wszystko jedno

[...]

```

Tak nie sprawdzałem, ale mam brak polskich znaków, jak uruchomię np. wywyższy tekst w środowisku graficznym, np. kwrite. Pakiety lokalizacyjne mam, ale to może naprowadzić na rozwiązanie.  :Smile: 

---

Heh, człowiek jak zawsze nie szuka pod latarnią.  :Very Happy:  Okazało się, że edytory nie miały włączone kodowania UTF-8, co w Debianie było out of the box.  :Wink: 

dzięki za zainteresowanie  :Smile: 

---Edytowane przez moderatora:

Połączone dwa posty. Proszę nie rozmawiać samemu ze sobą.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## lazy_bum

Dodaj jeszcze [SOLVED] do tematu i miłego korzystania. (-:

----------

